# demographics/statistics/interests



## bulldog (Feb 10, 2005)

Do anyone know anywhere I could check interests, demographics, or statistics or cigar smokers? I found cigarnexus, but lookign for something more standard and current. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Just follow the scent of cigar smoke to where it leads:r 

I'd be curious to see this too. I'll take a look and see what I can come up with.

Jeff


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll start you out, 

1 cigar smoker, Midwest, 
enjoys, Fishing, Golf, Cigars. 
Male 46


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

P-Town Smokes said:


> I'll start you out,
> 
> 1 cigar smoker, Midwest,
> enjoys, Fishing, Golf, Cigars.
> Male 46


Ditto what he said.. except 30 and add hunting and watersports to the list...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Male, 35, enjoys fine cheeses and making farting sounds with his armpits


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

http://cancercontrol.cancer.gov/tcrb/monographs/9/m9_7.PDF

might help

_____
rm


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Male, 40 enjoys Golf, Poker Tournaments and replying to statistic searches...


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

m, 28, fishing, gin, college football. 

To be serious I think you will find that there is a wide variety of cigar smokers. My own shop has people from 19-80. People very well off and people who put in a hard days work. We have bikers, and fraternity boys. Everyone gets along.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Married Male, 28... asian,
typical guy with taste for fine things with limited cash in wallet


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

ju1c3r said:


> Married Male, 28... asian,
> typical guy with taste for fine things with limited cash in wallet


 I hear that!

Married male, 24, white, republican, commercial pilot, likes golf, beer, wine, scotch, good food, and long walks on the beach.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Male - 40, Married
Enjoy - Fishing, Golf, Poker and Fall Saturday's in The Swamp.

And of course Cigars.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Male, 33, Married, And I Enjoy too many things to list here.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Male, 33 caucasian, Systems Administrator, Republican, Catholic
Married: wife is 28 an Electrical engineer with a bun in the oven
child, boy 2 years old

I enjoy fly fishing, computer gaming, home theater, hi fi audio, Scotch, Bourbon, Irish Whisky, beer, coffee, ginger ale, and oh yeah cigars


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

male, 30ish
Enjoy: beer, bourbon, cars, and Fall Saturdays Between the Hedges


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Male, 31, white, Network engineer/Karate School Owner, Republican, Catholic, Divorced

I enjoy Studying Martial Arts, Computers, Home Theater and Hi-Fi, Firearms and fishing.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Male
28
Married
Christian
Student
Independent


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

White male, 41. Married, no children. Former Marine. College grad: BSc Kinesiology 1994 from UMD, with post-bac pre-med/chem/EMS course work from UMBC.

Employment:George Washington University Medical Center Emergency Room; Hyperbaric Unit.

Hobbies: rifle/handgun, PT when I can, online computer games, and web surfing.

Scott"meinanutshell"M

(What am I doing in this bloody big nutshell!!!!)


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

ju1c3r said:


> Married Male, 28... asian,
> typical guy with taste for fine things with limited cash in wallet


Oh, do I ever feel your pain, bud


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

27
male
islander
single
christian
peronal trainer
(friends and family think i spend too much on sticks)


----------



## BayouDawg (Nov 6, 2003)

bulldawg said:


> male, 30ish
> Enjoy: beer, bourbon, cars, and Fall Saturdays Between the Hedges


Welcome Dawg! Woof!

M, 35, Deep South. Married honky.
fishing, hunting, guitars, college football, traveling
No kids. 2 dogs. 1 broke down '66 Dodge D-100.

bd


----------

